# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Tin tức & Thảo luận >  Những biểu hiện phá thai bằng thuốc thành công

## tynatran9291

Làm sao để biết bản thân đã *phá thai bằng thuốc thành công* hay không là câu hỏi được nhiều sản phụ quan tâm. Chính nên, sản phụ hãy đọc bài viết sau để biết những dấu hiệu của việc phá thai bằng thuốc thành công ra sao nhé.

Sau khi uống thuốc phá thai ra máu cục (chứng tỏ thai nhi đã được đẩy ra ngoài) và có các triệu chứng sau:

Ra máu âm đạo trong khoảng từ 1 – 2 tuần (ra máu giống như chu kỳ kinh nguyệt thường nhật)

Có thể có miêu tả nôn, tiêu chảy, sốt nhẹ, ớn lạnh



Chứng tỏ rằng đã phá thai bằng thuốc thành công.

Theo như bạn mô tả thì thai nhi của bạn đã được loại bỏ, và có triệu chứng mệt mỏi như vậy là thông thường, không có gì đáng ngại.

Tuy nhiên bạn vẫn cần quan sát kỹ lưỡng những bộc lộ của thân, nhất là tình hình ra máu ở âm đạo để kịp thời phát hiện những dấu hiệu phá thai bằng thuốc không thành công: Lượng máu ở âm đạo ra nhiều, không có dấu hiệu giảm, đau bụng dữ dội…

Khi phát hiện bản thân những dấu hiệu thất thường như trên, bạn nên đến cơ sở y tế có uy tín để khám và điều trị ngay, vì nếu tình trạng này tiếp diễn sẽ gây ra những ảnh hưởng xấu tới sức khỏe sinh sản, thậm chí tính mệnh của bạn.

Cách phá thai bằng thuốc thành công

Quy trình phá thai bằng thuốc

Phá thai bằng thuốc là 1 trong các phương pháp phá thai nhằm kết thúc thời kỳ thai nghén bằng thuốc phá thai an toàn. hiện giờ, ở Việt Nam có 2 loại thuốc phá thai an toàn được dùng phổ biến nhất.

Hai loại thuốc này được dùng phổ biến ở trên thế giới, có tỷ lệ thành công cao, ít biến chứng, bảo vệ sức khỏe của chị em nữ giới.

Trước khi tiến hành uống thuốc phá thai an toàn, bạn nên đến cơ sở y tế để thăm khám xác định độ tuổi của thai nhi và tình trạng sức khỏe của bản thân để bảo đảm phá thai bằng thuốc thành công.

Phương pháp phá thai bằng thuốc áp dụng đối với các trường hợp thai phụ mang thai dưới 7 tuần tuổi, và có sức khỏe tốt.



dùng thuốc phá thai an toàn:

Sau khi bác sĩ rà soát cho thai phụ, nếu thai phụ đủ điều kiện để thực hành phá thai bằng thuốc, bác sĩ sẽ cho thai phụ uống viên thuốc phá thai trước tiên và để thai phụ về nghỉ ngơi.

Sau 2 ngày, đấu uống viên thuốc phá thai thứ hai, thai phụ sẽ thấy ra máu cục, chứng tỏ thai nhi đã được đẩy ra ngoài.

Cần lưu ý sau khi uống thuốc phá thai

Sau khi phá thai bằng thuốc an toàn, ngoài việc quan sát những tả của cơ thể như ở trên, bạn còn cần:



để ý giữ gìn vệ sinh sạch sẽ bộ phận sinh dục để tránh những viêm nhiễm phụ khoa có thể xảy ra.

Cần tăng cường bổ sung đầy đủ các chất dinh dưỡng cấp thiết cho thân như sắt, kẽm, vitamin, omega3 có trong các loại thịt, cá, rau xanh và củ quả tươi để tăng cường sức đề kháng cho cơ thể, mau chóng phục hồi sức khỏe. Đặc biệt là chất sắt, bạn nên bổ sung đầy đủ trong các bữa ăn hằng ngày để tránh thiếu máu.

Với những thông báo về vấn đề phá thai bằng thuốc thành công mà phòng khám đa khoa Hoàn Cầu đã cung cấp như ở trên, chắc hẳn bạn đã có đáp án cho thắc mắc của mình.

Lưu ý một vấn đề khôn cùng quan yếu khi phá thai cho quờ mọi người đó là sẽ phải chọn lựa một địa chỉ phá thai an toàn.

Địa chỉ bảo đảm phá thai bằng thuốc thành công

chọn lựa địa chỉ phá thai an toàn

*Phòng khám đa khoa Hoàn Cầu* sở dĩ được nhiều chị em tín nhiệm, tin là do:

bảo đảm được sự an toàn cho chị em cả trong và sau khi phá thai như thường gây thủng tử cung, không để sót nhau thai, không để xảy ra tình trạng băng huyết, không gây nhiễm trùng các cơ quan sinh dục…

Phòng khám đáp ứng được về trình kinh độ nghiệm thầy thuốc chuyên môn, dụng cụ thiết bị y tế phải bảo đảm sát trùng, cơ sở vật chất tiên tiến, hiện đại…

uổng phá thai bằng thuốc tại phòng khám rất minh bạch rõ ràng và hợp lý.

thông tin riêng tây của chị em cam kết được bảo mật hoàn toàn, phòng khám đa khoa Hoàn Cầu đã được Bộ Y tế cấp giấy phép hành nghề.

(Lưu ý: Để bảo đảm tốt nhất cho sức khỏe sinh sản thì chỉ nên thực hiện phá thai với những trường hợp cực chẳng đã chẳng thể giữ lại thai nhi (phát hiện thai nhi có dị tật, sức khỏe thai phụ không bảo đảm… ) hoặc mang thai ngoài ý muốn khi không thể sinh con vào thời điểm này.)

Những san sẻ ở trên chính là những tiêu chí cần biết về quy trình uống thuốc phá thai an toàn và đáp băn khoăn về những biểu hiện phá thai bằng thuốc thành công là như thế nào? Giúp mọi người có được chọn lọc chuẩn xác và đúng đắn hơn khi đã quyết định phá thai. Nếu cần được tư vấn, hãy gọi ngay đến hotline phòng khám theo số (028) 3923 9999 hoặc click ngay website: *https://dakhoahoancau.vn/* nhé.

----------

